# Furry Personalities



## SpiralingBats (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello, You can call me Spiral, I'm new here, and it's wonderful to see other furs around.  Anyways, I've been a furry for a while now, but I always wondered about these certain type of personalities. As in, furry. I want to see if anyone can get an idea, or see what you can think of. What kind of personality traits certain species have, for example, Something like. A Squirrel is a very jittery and hyper person, who is intelligent and extroverted, I'm not quite sure if that's true, but hey that's what this post is for.  You can post about any type of animal, anything furry related. It's just out of curiosity. The animals I'm most curious about is..
Kangaroo, Raccoon, Hyena, Bat, Badger, I have an idea of some of these, but eh. Let's see what you guys think. This is also to help me with a choice of my fursona, and just for fun :3. I am aware that you can bend the personality you have into the fursona, but I wanna see what's more relatable.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 2, 2018)

I have a friend who is a bat and he's a drama king. Very communicative.

I choose a red panda myself because we do share similar traits. Nocturnal, easily startled, pretty shy, friendly but still a wild animal, has a more outspoken personality.

Also I like having a smaller muzzle. Makes it easier for me to draw. ☆


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Gorillas are typically very placid gentle creatures, but will always stand up for themselves when faced with a challenge.  Chimps are loving, playful and mischievous, little wind up merchants.  Orangutans just want to be loved, and to love in return.  I see myself in all of these, so am a bit of a hybrid personality wise, but physically my fursona is developing more as a gorilla than anything else.

From your list I like the raccoon the best.  They are clever and curious little critters, always showing oodles of personality.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

Sergal.  

Generally peaceful and somewhat snappy, but can unleash hell when provoked.  I don't even have to try


----------



## Kyr (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh furry species stereotypes, there are legit hour long lectures about this on Youtube. XD

I can't think of any off the top of my head but maybe this helpful and in no way snarky guide will be useful to you.

forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

I switch between a fox and a wolf, do I know anything about thier personality traits?.... Nope!

Annnnd I just realised my shirt is inside out.....


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

Kyr said:


> Oh furry species stereotypes, there are legit hour long lectures about this on Youtube. XD
> 
> I can't think of any off the top of my head but maybe this helpful and in no way snarky guide will be useful to you.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V


"Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; *white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept; otherkin*"

Fucking


----------



## Ginza (Jan 2, 2018)

Foxes- sex crazed maniacs in it only for the yiff :v

Nah you foxxos are cool


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Kyr said:


> Oh furry species stereotypes, there are legit hour long lectures about this on Youtube. XD
> 
> I can't think of any off the top of my head but maybe this helpful and in no way snarky guide will be useful to you.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 2, 2018)

Fox asshole


----------



## FadeTheFox (Jan 2, 2018)

Fox. I wike being cute and cuddwy and most impowtantwy woveable >w<


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

Badgers I'd say are very protective and wise. In the wild they know a surprising amount about their environment and how to handle dangers. For the users that pick them, I don't know how if it has a profound effect.

For me, I picked what I picked because I'm a soulless lunatic.



Nah jk, it fit the shoes of my creative and online persona because it has no personality to begin with.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 2, 2018)

Kyr said:


> Oh furry species stereotypes, there are legit hour long lectures about this on Youtube. XD
> 
> I can't think of any off the top of my head but maybe this helpful and in no way snarky guide will be useful to you.
> 
> forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V


Thanks,


MadKiyo said:


> Badgers I'd say are very protective and wise. In the wild they know a surprising amount about their environment and how to handle dangers. For the users that pick them, I don't know how if it has a profound effect.
> 
> For me, I picked what I picked because I'm a soulless lunatic.
> 
> ...


interesting, I always thought badgers are cool, and them being grumpy and dont like to be messed with


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 2, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> Thanks,
> 
> interesting, I always thought badgers are cool, and them being grumpy and dont like to be messed with



Depends on how you interpret their grumpiness.


----------



## pediachnid (Jan 2, 2018)

jumping spiders would be very naive and trusting as well as over excited and hyper cureous

wolf spiders would be territorial and just a bit brutish

web weiving spiders would be utter snobs and rather self absorbed in their own eligance

crab spiders would seem lazy but actually are just very patent, also monk like

and tarantulas would be big lazy huggable fluffballs, of course dependent on species


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

pediachnid said:


> jumping spiders would be very naive and trusting as well as over excited and hyper cureous
> 
> wolf spiders would be territorial and just a bit brutish
> 
> ...



I like jumping spiders.  They literally eyeball everything if you watch them.


----------



## pediachnid (Jan 2, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I like jumping spiders.  They literally eyeball everything if you watch them.



your not the only one to love em for that, there`s a good reason i chose one as my fursona


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

pediachnid said:


> your not the only one to love em for that, there`s a good reason i chose one as my fursona



I remember seeing a super tiny one chasing the second hand on my watch once.  I was trying not to move, but dying from laughter at the same time.


----------



## FadeTheFox (Jan 2, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I remember seeing a super tiny one chasing the second hand on my watch once.  I was trying not to move, but dying from laughter at the same time.


I respec you and all that but spiders creep me out *shudders* its just something about the way they move tbh


----------



## pediachnid (Jan 2, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I remember seeing a super tiny one chasing the second hand on my watch once.  I was trying not to move, but dying from laughter at the same time.



may i use this as a sig quote?


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 2, 2018)

pediachnid said:


> may i use this as a sig quote?



Sure


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 2, 2018)

What's a skink's personality? Or just lizard? I don't know.
I like to dig in sand and eat insects I guess.


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 2, 2018)

Can't say I know any cattle personally but I'm gonna go with just like dogs but bigger and weird?
Likes long walks on the beach, romantic dinners....


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 3, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Gorillas are typically very placid gentle creatures, but will always stand up for themselves when faced with a challenge.  Chimps are loving, playful and mischievous, little wind up merchants.  Orangutans just want to be loved, and to love in return.  I see myself in all of these, so am a bit of a hybrid personality wise, but physically my fursona is developing more as a gorilla than anything else.
> 
> From your list I like the raccoon the best.  They are clever and curious little critters, always showing oodles of personality.


I like them too. I find them to be very similar to me, I'm small, clever and very curious person.  Btw, that's a good description of gorillas and raccoon.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 3, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sergal.
> 
> Generally peaceful and somewhat snappy, but can unleash hell when provoked.  I don't even have to try


At first I had no idea what a sergal was XD. But that's nice,  lol


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 3, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I have a friend who is a bat and he's a drama king. Very communicative.
> 
> I choose a red panda myself because we do share similar traits. Nocturnal, easily startled, pretty shy, friendly but still a wild animal, has a more outspoken personality.
> 
> Also I like having a smaller muzzle. Makes it easier for me to draw. ☆


Wait im friends with you and am I'm a bat! Why I say? Are you saying I'm a drama king!

*squeaks from the rafters.*

Nah it's probably true. I like flying around from thread to thread grabbing popcorn hanging from the rafters screaming, "Get on with it!!"

I actually ended up with a bat partial. Which is what my avatar is based off of. So eventually I just crafted my fursona from that and just ran with it. There's not many bat furries from what I can gather. Granted more so than something obscure but less than say generic white wolves.

Really want to make a thread to see how many batty furries they're are. I know of three on the forums confirmed. If you're a bat that'd be four!

So yes let us all find a rafter hang upside down and enjoy the occasional chaos as the wolves have terrorital disputes and troll bait one another.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 3, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Wait im friends with you and am I'm a bat! Why I say? Are you saying I'm a drama king!
> 
> *squeaks from the rafters.*
> 
> ...


Lol, Bat or a cat was one of my first choices of a fursona, technically my first fursona was a "fox" but at that time, I didn't know anything about the furry community or anything. I thought a fox would be special and unused. But obviously that's not true. I'm thinking of just staying a bat. My name is after it, I don't think I'm a drama king, my choices are tied with kangaroo, bat and raccoon so I might be another batty to hang around the rafters, I've also heard bats have a thing for music, and I am a big time music guy, always loved music,


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 3, 2018)

As a guy who collects records and listens to EDM on vinyl, and uses flac files I suppose the bats and music thing does pan out.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 3, 2018)

Sheep are timid, gullible, and awkward. Lucky for me that I'm a brave, cunning, and suave wolf.

*Bahww- er... AwooOOoo.*


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 3, 2018)

I see dragons as being graceful, intelligent, wise and strong.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 3, 2018)

Panda

Cute
Cuddly
And Very Lazy just like me


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 3, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Panda
> 
> Cute
> Cuddly
> And Very Lazy just like me


Panadas are also known to be so shy that they have trouble finding mates.....   -stares at him-


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, my sona is a Grey Wolf.  Loyal, Team-work, runs in a pack and the whole thing fits me along with 'personal' reasons.  Heck, I get lonely as hell when I'm separated from my friends for to long and/or not with a mate.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 3, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> At first I had no idea what a sergal was XD. But that's nice,  lol



It's a shark that bred with a furry.


----------



## pediachnid (Jan 3, 2018)

im thinking scorpions would be probably rather menacing, but if ya get to know em, they are slightly less menacing and somewhat protective



Spoiler: stupid suggestion



can someone draw a scorpion in a jojo pose?


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 4, 2018)

pediachnid said:


> im thinking scorpions would be probably rather menacing, but if ya get to know em, they are slightly less menacing and somewhat protective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine scorpions being like those highly protective friends you'd meet in certain regions. You know that type of person who turned your battles into a war. means well but goes in like the Kool-aid man if anybody screwed with you.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 4, 2018)

pediachnid said:


> im thinking scorpions would be probably rather menacing, but if ya get to know em, they are slightly less menacing and somewhat protective
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i find it funny how some people are scared of spiders, snakes and rats, me personally I'm not, the only thing I'm truly scared of, would be wasp, because they are extremely mean, creepy and they bite. Spiders are like bees, in some sense, they'll leave you alone if you leave them alone. Spiders I think are cool, but you have to admit, some spider species do look a little creepy.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 4, 2018)

I flush em'. Let god sort them out or whatever.


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 4, 2018)

I love it when the species of a character influences the personality, profession or such things. I suppose I really like stereotypes


----------



## Dongding (Jan 4, 2018)

That's part of the reason I draw anthros, actually. They have character at a glance. You bypass race completely.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I have a friend who is a bat and he's a drama king. Very communicative.
> 
> I choose a red panda myself because we do share similar traits. Nocturnal, easily startled, pretty shy, friendly but still a wild animal, has a more outspoken personality.
> 
> Also I like having a smaller muzzle. Makes it easier for me to draw. ☆



Omg who's your drama king bat friend? Do I know him?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Bats "clicked" with me because I love listening to music and visualizing stories. I was at a zoo, and a keeper was talking about how bats echolocate and "see" sound. I thought to myself, "Hey, listening to music is basically me echolocating stories!"
My favourite bat of all time, the Egyptian flying fox, eats fruit, has my same hair colour, and reportedly has SUPER soft fur and wings. I love their little puppy faces and mannerisms, too!
Almost all species of bats love to cuddle, which is what they do before and after mating. (Right on, a species that practices aftercare!)
Bats are also known for being "stuck" between land mammals and birds. That's how I felt, both gender-wise and overall person-wise, for most of my life.
It's wonderful to me that bats are considered cool, mysterious, AND wacky. Most cartoon bats are comic relief (Bartok, Batty, Fidget)


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Omg who's your drama king bat friend? Do I know him?


He responded to this thread and in his sig he quoted me. xD

That should be enough hints who it is lol


----------



## Zhalo (Jan 27, 2018)

Huskys, stereotypeicly are supposed to be extroverted, social, and fun loving. Rainbow Huskys are supposed to basically be an extreme of the Husky stereotype. Also Rainbow Huskys are supposed to be gay xD


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 27, 2018)

I was going to say that the linked thread was most uncharitable about otters, but on closer inspection it is equally so about everyone else.  "Introverted until inebriated" may be accurate, but I do hope they mean the PG-13 variety of watersports...


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 27, 2018)

I think its more up the person then the animal to "define them" like some sort of book on the silly reeds of star constellations on what they are.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Omg who's your drama king bat friend? Do I know him?


*coughs from the rafters*

Hello!  What type of music do you listen too?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> *coughs from the rafters*
> 
> Hello!  What type of music do you listen too?



Why, hello!!! A lot of Daft Punk! I also like ABBA, Muse, The BeeGees, Florence and the Machine, Britney Spears, Mystery Skulls, and Irish folk. My favourite Broadway musical is Shinbone Alley. My favourite movie soundtracks are from The Lion King and My Little Pony.


----------



## Junkerfox (Jan 27, 2018)

Crazy asshole fox


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Junkerfox said:


> Crazy asshole fox



What part of the South you from, m8? I grew up in Virginia


----------



## Junkerfox (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> What part of the South you from, m8? I grew up in Virginia


Im from the midwest. My familys southern. Jobs drove my folks up here


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 28, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Why, hello!!! A lot of Daft Punk! I also like ABBA, Muse, The BeeGees, Florence and the Machine, Britney Spears, Mystery Skulls, and Irish folk. My favourite Broadway musical is Shinbone Alley. My favourite movie soundtracks are from The Lion King and My Little Pony.


Nice collection you have there I'm an EDM connoisseur myself. Mainly house music as a staple for my limited vinyl collection. Grew up on Flac files and can equalize by ear. My favorite band which I have a signed vinyl of is Booka Shade. I also listen to tame impala and purchased a bunch of their albums on vinyl.

I also listen to Electro swing, Caravan Palace and Parov Stelar, I have a few other bands that I occasionally listen too such as Tesla Boy and  some occasional random dubstep mixes from 2011 and 2012.

Music is a heavy part of my life. Really want to learn how to play the violin its just theres a part I'm missing... One of these days I'll learn to play. I hope... Love me some gypsy and celtic fiddle playing. my violin is civil war era and has a chinrest with a patent date of 1883. She's an oldie thats been repaired numerous times,  but has a good dark soulful sound that isn't favored by many players, except fiddlers.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 28, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Nice collection you have there I'm an EDM connoisseur myself. Mainly house music as a staple for my limited vinyl collection. Grew up on Flac files and can equalize by ear. My favorite band which I have a signed vinyl of is Booka Shade. I also listen to tame impala and purchased a bunch of their albums on vinyl.
> 
> I also listen to Electro swing, Caravan Palace and Parov Stelar, I have a few other bands that I occasionally listen too such as Tesla Boy and  some occasional random dubstep mixes from 2011 and 2012.
> 
> Music is a heavy part of my life. Really want to learn how to play the violin its just theres a part I'm missing... One of these days I'll learn to play. I hope... Love me some gypsy and celtic fiddle playing. my violin is civil war era and has a chinrest with a patent date of 1883. She's an oldie thats been repaired numerous times,  but has a good dark soulful sound that isn't favored by many players, except fiddlers.


I forgot about Parov Stelar! And Jacaszek!


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 28, 2018)

Monkeys are inquisitive (this got me into trouble as a kid, but I've simmered down as I got older), high energy, (I love fast music (mainly punk/alt rock)), love fun, and are very creative (if I wasn't a writer, I would be doing other creative things... Except drawing because I can't draw to save my life)... Some species of monkeys love water too, right? (I love to swim, and enjoy the rain)

Funny thing is that I have some bat characteristics too. I'm visually impaired, I have a nocturnal schedule (trying to fix this), and as someone said above, I love to cuddle =D

I'm also a bit of a hyena because I'm constantly laughing, even at inappropriate times... Not sure if this would also be a monkey trait, or not.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 20, 2018)

Electra is seductive and flirty/playful but can be serious when the situation calls for it /nice but firm and smart/adventurous but kind of a hermit and loves her twin five sisters which have the same personality and love swimming equally.                     She is very musical and loves to sing anong with her sisters and she loves pretty gifts and animals are her friends because she can talk to them.    She likes to help people and has been known to do kind deeds but if someone is bad she will give them something to think twice about.              She often horse plays around with her sisters when they are not to busy with new adventures or flirting with a good looking fellow or two who will admire their beauty.​


----------

